# Oil problem



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys i have an 2005 nissan altima se-r so i changed my oil about 1000 miles ago and i just went to go get check my oil and im about 1 1/2 to 2 qts. low in oil...this happened to me before but i thought nothing of it. i am not leaking oil or anything i think im just burning it off..has anyone else have/had this problem and what did u do about it, is there a recall on this situation? Thanks


----------



## ghostryder12 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an '06 that has the same issue. No leaks, but it is burning oil without the "blue smoke cloud" of a vehicle burning oil. No head gasket leaks that my mechanic can see. Seems to be a "normal" problem. (if there is such a thing)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There have been reported problems with excessive oil burning in the early 2.5 QR25 engines. Check it out with a Nissan dealer.


----------



## g4ea (Jan 13, 2011)

no problem just add some every a while


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

I have noticed most of the people that have upgraded the y-pipe have this issue. I believe its because the flow through the exhaust isnt even and causing issues. Nothing proven though. Ive got 105k on mine doesnt burn any oil


----------

